# Mylo Continuous Barking At Night



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Mylo is doing great, we have only had him two nights but we are a bit worried about his constant barking through the night. We can here him till 2 or 3 in the morning and then at 5 or 6am. He must be tired out! He has the run of the kitchen with his crate door open. We want to crate him with the door shut but he is only 9 weeks and I dont want him to toilet in his crate.

Apart from the barking he is wonderful. We taught him to sit today!

Thanks for any help

Phil


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

triops said:


> Mylo is doing great, we have only had him two nights but we are a bit worried about his constant barking through the night. We can here him till 2 or 3 in the morning and then at 5 or 6am. He must be tired out! He has the run of the kitchen with his crate door open. We want to crate him with the door shut but he is only 9 weeks and I dont want him to toilet in his crate.
> 
> Apart from the barking he is wonderful. We taught him to sit today!
> 
> ...


Try giving him a bit more of a confined area and darkening things down a bit. If he has the run of the kitchen alone in the dark he may be feeling a bit vulnerable/nervous and the slightest unusual sudden noise, movement, car noise, lights etc may worry him and trigger his barking - especially if he can see out and sees stuff scurrying around in the garden.

I would put a puppy pen around the entrance to his crate with paper or a puppy pad for him to wee on and cover his crate over with a blanket so it is more den like. Also put plenty of things for him to snuggle up with in his crate - old cuddly toys, blankets etc. You can also get little microwaveable snugglies for them so they have something warm to cuddle up to - like he would have done with mum and the rest of the litter. Some sound can also be calming for some puppies - try a ticking clock or a radio right down low, I never tried this with Flo but we did put the dishwasher on when we went up the bed so she would have been calmed down by the water swishing about in it I suppose. Also put out a little water, just a few tablespoons. If you know he is comfy, can go for a wee and has water you shouldn't go to him otherwise he is training you to come when called


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Is there any option of having Mylo in your room? I had 'Lo in a small crate on my bed against the wall when she was young, then about nine - ten weeks she was free in bed with me. I'd still put her in a larger crate beside the bed with blankets and a giant rabbit stuffy to cuddle with every few nights (3 out of 7 or something) to keep her crate manners too. I'd have to set a clock to get her up for a potty break once a night until she was about four months, but it really cut down on the barking and crying because she felt secure beside me.

If it's not an option, I totally agree with Mandy!


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Mylo had a much better night last night.. Only heard him for ten mins or so...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Phil its sounds like you have cracked it already, my advice just do what works for you and your puppy.... 

Great ideas from Mandy as always....

I slept downstairs on the sofa for a week with Oakley next to me in a crate..... just to give him reassurance for the first few nights .... puppies need to get used to the house, their new surrounds and what you expect of them ... but after that first week, which you may laugh at ... me of the sofa bonding with my four legged boy... he sleeps each night in his crate in the kitchen from 10pm until ... ouch 6am - 6.30am.. he is an early riser... but I can live with that!!!! 

More advice ... just love your puppy .. he will settle in soon enough .. it’s your new baby after all.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> More advice ... just love your puppy .. he will settle in soon enough .. it’s your new baby after all.


Yes, that's the best advice ever - just love your puppy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Phil its sounds like you have cracked it already, my advice just do what works for you and your puppy....
> 
> Great ideas from Mandy as always....
> 
> ...



I slept downstairs on the sofa for 2 weeks!!! LOL! it calmed her,....and allowed me to sleep as opposed to her barking through the night...my lady is an early riser too....6 am almost like clockwork!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I slept downstairs on the sofa for 2 weeks!!! LOL! it calmed her,....and allowed me to sleep as opposed to her barking through the night...my lady is an early riser too....6 am almost like clockwork!


Soooo pleased I am not on my own ..... I actually enjoyed the bonding with Oakley for that week on the sofa .. it really did do him the world of good.. after all he was missing him mummy and his litter mates ... he just needed to know i was there... 

Would I do it with puppy number 2 .. oh yes I would, without a second thought...

Right better go .... time for a quick walk then bed.... as we are all up at 6am with Oakley and Ruby xxxx


----------

